# Acana food



## Zuzus_Petals (Jan 4, 2015)

Glad to report that Chester is thriving and we are loving every minute with the bouncy boy. 

I do have a food query though and would welcome your views especially from anyone who is using Acana food. I'm thinking of changing him over onto this as was recommended by a friend who feeds her springer spaniel this and he has an unbelievably glossy coat and is the picture of health. She kindly got Chester a tester bag and it went down very well. 

He was sent from the breeder with a bag of skinners which he wasn't at all fussed about but we have also tried him with Royal Canin (he did love this but wolfed it down so quickly he has actually choked on it, not sure if that was because he was being a guzzle guts or if the 'buttons' were just a little too large and went down in such a way they blocked his throat a little). 

I was also keen to go the raw route but it seems a little daunting tbh and with 2 young kids, family life and work it sounds more tricky than a scoop of dry stuff. Another friend has her bull terrier on a raw diet and gets frozens packs delivered and swears it is easier and swears by it. The limited research I have carried out into this does not show any local providers.

I welcome any thoughts/advice. 
Jules and Chester


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

I feed Maggie Acana Regionals grain free Wild Prairie. It has a 5* rating on Dog Food Advisor. Maggie does great on it and has a lovely soft silky coat.


----------



## Zuzus_Petals (Jan 4, 2015)

That is really good to hear, thank you. It is more pricey but my friend says you actually use less than with alternative brands - does this sound about right to you?


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Yep. Another really good food is Origen but some dogs find it to be too rich and will get the runs. Origen also does a dehydrated food which I also give a little to Maggie. She loves that.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I bought a small bag of Acana when I couldn't get any Orijen, the shop said it was made by the same people but I haven't taken time to check on the differences, I do feed raw but keep some kibble handy, always have a handful of it in my pocket on walks and its ready if I have forgotten to get the raw out to de-frost. I use Nutriment and the small tubs are really easy to take out of the freezer and then spoon into the bowl, no more hassle than tipping out kibble - as long as you do remember to take some out! although a friend had a couple of tubs off me and gave her dog some frozen. The only downside I would say is having to find the freezer space. Oh but just to add I will go back to Orijen, I think Dudley's poo is a bit softer on the Acana (a full meal), but I may be proved wrong when I give him Orijen again.


----------



## Zuzus_Petals (Jan 4, 2015)

Thanks for the reply. Space for frozen shouldn't be an issue as we have a spare freezer in the garage (when we moved I kept it with the intention of getting onto the raw diet). I've ordered some Acana as he really did like it. I think I will research raw a little more too.

Thanks again
Chester and Jules


----------

